# Utah -vs- Utah State



## HighNDry

I hear Utah will be wearing hard cups for this game. Anybody else heard this?


----------



## coyoteslayer

Regardless, I hope it's a very good game, and the new QB is put to the challenge a little so that he's more prepared for the Oregon game.


----------



## Riverrat77

HighNDry said:


> I hear Utah will be wearing hard cups for this game. Anybody else heard this?


As opposed to.....?  Should be interesting to watch.... shame I've got another game taking priority.... I could DVR it, but why?


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Hard cups instead of the usual Victoria's Secret soft padded bras? No, I had not heard that. :wink:


They sure beat Bama. :lol: I actually thought Bama would give them a challenge, but when the score was 21-0 then I just had to laugh. Overrated Bama. That is why we need a play-off system. Bama would have never made it as far without the BS voting system.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Utah had their best season ever last year for the #2 spot. *Bama had an average year and ended up #5. *


Are you sure it's not because of the figure skating voting system. They have already ranked the top 25 teams right now. None of these teams have ever played a game yet, but yet somehow they're all ranked. No one knows exactly how good these teams really are until they show up on the field.

It sounds pretty funny to me. :lol: They should wait until the teams have played on the field before they claim Florida is #1, Texas is #2, Oklahoma is #3 etc.

Alabama at #5 -_O- Since when did Bama earn this spot after they got spanked by the UTES? :shock:


----------



## stablebuck

coyoteslayer said:


> Alabama at #5 -_O- Since when did Bama earn this spot after they got spanked by the UTES? :shock:
Click to expand...

it's called team prestige...Alabama is more likely to have a good season on any given year than Utah or BYU...that's just the way the cookie crumbles...just like Utah or BYU is more likely to have a good season on any given year than East Carolina...


----------



## buggsz24

Riverrat77 said:


> As opposed to.....?  Should be interesting to watch.... shame I've got another game taking priority.... I could DVR it, but why?


DVR it, then you can watch Washington get pounded by LSU over and over and over again.


----------



## Riverrat77

buggsz24 said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to.....?  Should be interesting to watch.... shame I've got another game taking priority.... I could DVR it, but why?
> 
> 
> 
> DVR it, then you can watch Washington get pounded by LSU over and over and over again.
Click to expand...

I don't know about that... Pro seems to think a miracle is in the works because a former Y guy is at the helm up there. 8)


----------



## buggsz24

Riverrat77 said:


> I don't know about that... Pro seems to think a miracle is in the works because a former Y guy is at the helm up there. 8)


Wanna put money on that ?


----------



## coyoteslayer

Well the UTES certainly have some catching up to do. Since Bama is being favored in the Polls. In the Preseason polls in 2008 then the UTES weren't in the top 25, but they climbed to the number 2 spot. Thats not to bad. :lol: :lol:

1 Georgia (22) 0-0 1528 
2 Ohio State (21) 0-0 1506 
3 USC (12) 0-0 1490 
4 Oklahoma (4) 0-0 1444 
5 Florida (6) 0-0 1415 
6 Missouri 0-0 1266 
7 LSU 0-0 1135 
8 West Virginia 0-0 1116 
9 Clemson 0-0 1105 
10 Auburn 0-0 968 
11 Texas 0-0 966 
12 Texas Tech 0-0 786 
13 Wisconsin 0-0 771 
14 Kansas 0-0 707 
15 Arizona State 0-0 631 
16 Brigham Young 0-0 590 
17 Virginia Tech 0-0 578 
18 Tennessee 0-0 509 
19 South Florida 0-0 496 
20 Illinois 0-0 483 
21 Oregon 0-0 366 
22 Penn State 0-0 293 
23 Wake Forest 0-0 227 
24 *Alabama* 0-0 89 
25 Pittsburgh 0-0 85 
Others receiving votes: South Carolina 84, Fresno State 83, California 59, *Utah* 53, Cincinnati 44, Florida State 41, Michigan 36, Boston College 32, Rutgers 32, Michigan State 21, Boise State 17, Arkansas 14, North Carolina 14, Connecticut 10, Tulsa 7, UCLA 6, Oregon State 5, Mississippi State 4, Virginia 4, Arizona 3, Nebraska 2, Notre Dame 2, Hawaii 1, Washington 1
Complete


----------



## buggsz24

fatbass said:


> Rank Team Points
> 1 Florida Gators 1498
> *2 Texas Longhorns 1424 *
> 3 Oklahoma Sooners 1375
> 4 USC Trojans 1313
> *5 Alabama Crimson Tide* 1156
> 6 Ohio St. Buckeyes 1113
> 7 Virginia Tech Hokies 1054
> 8 Mississippi Rebels 1047
> 9 Oklahoma St. Cowboys 989
> 10 Penn St. Nittany Lions 989
> 11 LSU Tigers 914
> 12 California Golden Bears 746
> 13 Georgia Bulldogs 714
> 14 Boise St. Broncos 659
> 15 Georgia Tech Yellow Jackets 593
> 16 Oregon Ducks 587
> 17 TCU Horned Frogs 521
> 18 Florida St. Seminoles 307
> *19 Utah Utes* 289
> 20 BYU Cougars 267
> 21 North Carolina Tar Heels 261
> 22 Iowa Hawkeyes 229
> 23 Notre Dame Fighting Irish 225
> 24 Nebraska Cornhuskers 207
> 25 Kansas Jayhawks 134


There's always a bigger fish in the pond


----------



## stablebuck

HOOK EM!!!


----------



## coyoteslayer

> It was their best season ever and the best they'll ever do...#2.


They could have beaten Florida. The UTES man-handled Bama better than Florida did.


----------



## coyoteslayer

The Texas longhorns will have a great season this year. That is for sure.


----------



## coyoteslayer

Utah and Utah State have met annually since 1944, but after Thursday will not play again until 2012. The instate rivals agreed to suspend their annual series for the next two years to make room on Utah's 2010 schedule to play Notre Dame.


----------



## buggsz24

fatbass said:


> How come Oklahoma gets to bust the new stadium's cherry instead of Texas? :mrgreen:


Jerry Jones is a Razorback, and really the only team they never had to worry about was OU...Texas on the other hand


----------



## GaryFish

fatbass said:


> OK, Bama ended up no. 7. An average year. Any bets on the utes beating the Tide again?


OK. I'm not dogging Bama, just saying that your statement isn't totally accurate. It got me to thinking though - how do the local teams stand up against Bama with rank over the last 20 years or so. So I looked up the final AP rankings for every season since 1990. Here is what I found. From the 1990 season through the 2008 season:
-Alabama has finished in the top 25 a total of 9 times.
-BYU has finished in the top 25 a total of 8 times.
-Utah has finished in the top 25 a total of 4 times.

Best Ranks-Bama won the National Championship and #1 ranking in '92.
-BYU's highest final ranking was #5 in 1996
-Utah's highest final ranking was #2 in 2008

All teams ranked in same year-
Only happened twice. 
- 1994 - Bama #5, BYU #18 and Utah #10 and
-2008 - Bama #6, BYU #25 and Utah #2

None of them ranked-'97, '98, and '00

Top 25 Finishes by team and year
-Bama - '91 -#5, '92-#1, '93-#14, '94-#5*, '95 - #21, '99- #8, '02-#11, '05 - #8*, and '08 - #6
-BYU - '90 - #22, '91 - #23, '94-#18, '96-#5, '01-#25, '06-#16, '07-#14 and '08-#25
-Utah - '94-#10, '03-#21, '04-#4, and '08-#2
*Bama had multiple NCAA rules violations in these years and as such, their win/loss record was wiped out. However, their final ranking is still included.

Average year -
This is tough to compute because none of the teams are ranked every year. In fact, none have been ranked even half the time since 1990. So I computed the average rank including only the years they were ranked. So it should read "Average Rank- When Ranked."

-Bama - Ranked 9 times - Total - 79/9 --> Average rank when ranked - 8.7
-BYU - Ranked 8 times - Total - 148/8--> Average rank when ranked - 18.5
-Utah - Ranked 4 times - Total - 37/4--> Average rank when ranked - 8.1
Note that this is not a reflection on consistency at all, since all three teams are not ranked every year.

Total Wins since 1990
Bama - 124-61 - 67% wins - Four seasons have been wiped off the books for NCCA violations. - Bama also recorded 3 losing seasons during that time - not counting the four seasons that go wiped off the books. This does not include any wins or losses in the years Bama was sanctioned by the NCAA - '94, '05, '06, and '07. Including those years would lower 'Bama's winning percentage slightly. 
BYU - 157-79 66.5% wins. BYU recorded 3 losing seasons during that time.
Utah - 147-79 - 65% wins. Utah has had 3 losing seasons during that time.

So overall, if you want to talk about average year - 1/5 of the time Utah will be ranked, and about half the time BYU or Bama will be ranked. And on average, each team will win about 2/3 of their games. on average. Hardly being ranked #7 as an average year. I'm just sayin.' :lol:


----------



## buggsz24

GaryFish said:


> -Bama - Ranked 9 times - Total - 79/9 --> Average rank when ranked - 8.7
> -BYU - Ranked 8 times - Total - 148/8--> Average rank when ranked - 18.5
> -Utah - Ranked 4 times - Total - 37/4--> Average rank when ranked - 8.1


Perfect illustration of why I think hardcore BYU fans (yes i'm talking about unita) are delusional about their program being an "elite team", it's no longer the 80's guys.


----------



## GaryFish

As a BYU homer, I will assert that BYU is consistently a good team, with occassions of being very good. Elite? No. I would assert also that the elite teams are those that have revenues that exceed $150M/year. Those numbers don't lie. BYU is a fraction of that, and they are the highest in the MWC. Teams from the MWC will pop up on the polls on occassion - as has been evidenced in the last 30 years. But none will be a consistent top 10 team. 

That said, I'm not sure there is such a thing as a consistent top 10 team. It ebbs and flows. When you look at reality, no team is there every year. I'm not sure you could find any team that has been ranked in the top 10 more than 3-4 years in a row. It just doesn't happen. But as fans we tend to forget the down years and focus on the up years, and in our minds, make those the "norm" we all want to point to. When in reality, it isn't the case. Which then again, is what makes college football so interesting. So very interesting.


----------



## UintaMan

buggsz24 said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> -Bama - Ranked 9 times - Total - 79/9 --> Average rank when ranked - 8.7
> -BYU - Ranked 8 times - Total - 148/8--> Average rank when ranked - 18.5
> -Utah - Ranked 4 times - Total - 37/4--> Average rank when ranked - 8.1
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect illustration of why I think hardcore BYU fans (*yes i'm talking about unita*) are delusional about their program being an "elite team", it's no longer the 80's guys.
Click to expand...

And you have me quoted as stating this when? Funny how when you have no valid points to make you start making crap up! :roll:


----------



## buggsz24

Are you really going to argue that you didn't (just as recently as last year) assert the same, you actually thought they would be in the game against the Utes, or did you forget that as well? Your not nearly as fun without the pain meds  .


----------



## Riverrat77

Gary... I'm impressed... really. Thats nice to see somebody doing their homework to back up an opinion, even if it is a BYU fan. 

Oh... and so much for the Pac-1. Anybody catch that there is somebody from the west coast besides USC in the top 20? Man, they're terrible.  Being owned by the MWC, why aren't any teams from the MWC ranked over Pac 10 weaklings? -Ov-


----------



## proutdoors

Riverrat77 said:


> Gary... I'm impressed... really. Thats nice to see somebody doing their homework to back up an opinion, even if it is a BYU fan.
> 
> Oh... and so much for the Pac-1. Anybody catch that there is somebody from the west coast besides USC in the top 20? Man, they're terrible.  Being owned by the MWC, why aren't any teams from the MWC ranked over Pac 10 weaklings? -Ov-


I realize you being a left coast fan and all your math is fuzzy, but your post implies that ALL 10 teams in the PAC 10 are ranked above the highest ranked MWC team. :?  Since we can't use this year yet because no games have been played, we MUST use last year. What was the won/loss record between the MWC and the PAC 10 last year? Just curious.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> NOW...think about the average competition that each team faced in those years. Do you honestly believe that Utah or BYU would fare as well in the SEC?


Utah and BYU most certainly can hang with the SEC. Those teams aren't so much better. Utah proved in January that they can stomp a mud-hole in Bama. BYU will show this saturday how they can hang with a team like oklahoma so we shall see. Wyoming beat Tennessee last year. :lol: :lol: They have a few mediocre teams.


----------



## JERRY

I thought this thread was Utah -VS- Utah State? What Up? As for BYU hanging with Oklahoma, PLEASE! Not a chance in you know what. *GO UTES!*


----------



## coyoteslayer

> As for BYU hanging with Oklahoma, PLEASE! Not a chance in you know what. GO UTES!


I'm a big Ute fan, and I want to see BYU do a good job. It will be good for the MWC.

*Todays game will be fun to watch. I hope Utah State gives them a little challenge. :lol: :lol: *


----------



## jahan

This is a win-win game for me, part of me would like to see USU upset Utah. :mrgreen: True Blue Aggie.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Again, Utah will never beat Bama again in our lifetime.


Maybe not in your lifetime, but they will beat them a few more times in my lifetime.

If BYU and the UTES were part of the SEC, they would finish in the top 4 every year. Also add TCU in there also.


----------



## stablebuck

coyoteslayer said:


> Again, Utah will never beat Bama again in our lifetime.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not in your lifetime, but they will beat them a few more times in my lifetime.
> 
> If BYU and the UTES were part of the SEC, *they would finish in the top 4 every year*. Also add TCU in there also.
Click to expand...

that's a little much...they would be South Carolina/Arkansas caliber teams on a perennial basis...they'd win some games but they'd only go to the SEC Championship game like once every 5-6 years...


----------



## GaryFish

> The years that these teams were not ranked should be added to the average rankings, Gary. Your analysis is skewed.


I know it is skewed. And I pointed that out. I wasn't sure how else to figure "average" rank. So certainly it is limited. In all honesty, that approach would have fared better for BYU and Utah, than for Bama. If I had gone to average overall rank, if such a thing is available, BYU would have come out ahead of both Utah and Alabama since 1990. Their best years haven't been as good as Bama or Utah, but they have held a little higher consistency point. For example, Bama had six 10+ win seasons over that time. BYU had seven.

All three teams had three losing seasons over that time - but two of Bama's "erased" seasons were also losing campaigns (7 losses in '06 and 6 losses in '07). Alabama either does really well - top 10 kind of year, or not well at all. They really ebb and flow more than BYU and Utah seem to. Which I think is reflective of the conferences. The MWC is so bad, that even in down years, BYU and Utah can do pretty well. In the SEC, a solid program like Alabama gets thumped in down years.


----------



## GaryFish

I think that Alabama actually has much credit/blame to accept for the MWC making such a stir. They did not take the Sugar Bowl seriously, and embarrassed the SEC because of it. I think it is interesting that in these parts, we talk about how important it is for BYU to have a good showing against OU on Saturday - for the good of the conference. I'm curious if those same discussions took place in SEC country last January. The second best SEC team got their tail handed to them by a MWC team, in SEC country! Really? That makes it very hard for the SEC to stay on the superiority tower. Now mind you - I hate the utahutes. So I'm not pushing that. But they ripped 'Bama, and hard. And the SEC should be embarrassed by that. 

It will be interesting to see how Saben continues to rebuild the Tide. I think its going to be very hard to knock off Florida (another team I HATE) as long as Tebow is around. That kid is dang good.


----------



## Riverrat77

stablebuck said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, Utah will never beat Bama again in our lifetime.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not in your lifetime, but they will beat them a few more times in my lifetime.
> 
> If BYU and the UTES were part of the SEC, *they would finish in the top 4 every year*. Also add TCU in there also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's a little much...they would be South Carolina/Arkansas caliber teams on a perennial basis...they'd win some games but they'd only go to the SEC Championship game like once every 5-6 years...
Click to expand...

+1. I think that would go for almost any of the bigger conferences... they'd show up once in a while but not consistently in the top. Like somebody else said before, its a matter of recruiting and exposure I think that would keep them down. I don't think its that the coaching is that big of a difference, I think it has a lot more to do with the caliber of players the big name schools continue to pull in every year while smaller conference teams are lucky to get a few greats here and there.


----------



## Chaser

fatbass said:


> Utah had their best season ever last year for the #2 spot. Bama had an average year and ended up #5.
> Bama's had 12 national championships and will have another before Utah ever gets another #2 ranking. 8)


This is the crap that happens when "the man" keeps you down.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Fact: Utah was not DENIED a chance to play for the BCS national championship. Utah had as much a chance to play for the BCS title as any other school. But 175 people voted in the Harris Interactive and coaches polls, two of the three components in the BCS formula. The 114 people in the Harris poll voted Utah seventh. The 61 coaches in the USA Today poll also voted Utah seventh and no coach - NONE - voted Utah higher than No. 5. Of the 114 people who voted in the Harris Poll only five voted Utah No. 5 or better


This is why they need a playoff system so that things can be decided on the field and not by voting. How many teams would have still won their National Championship if there was a true playoff system at that time?

They were denied that chance because they had a really good chance at beating Florida. Then this big powerhouse team would have looked silly just like Bama did. Do you think coaches want to see the powehouse teams look silly when they get all this great money for their teams. Of course they're going to vote against it.

Urban Meyers wouldnt have wanted to face the UTES. He knows they are a good team.


----------



## jahan

The big schools are scared of a playoff system. Why would they want it, they have the system on their side right now.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> The big schools are scared of a playoff system. Why would they want it, they have the system on their side right now.


Yeah I know they would lose a lot of money, and their recruitment wouldn't be as good.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> I the utes had not just squeaked by earlier in the season against mediocre teams, they might have gotten the votes they needed. The BCS voters aren't inclined to vote for #1 a team that just squeaks by other MWC teams.
> 
> Keep working hard, utes. In a few years you might be good enough to play with the big boys more often that twice a century.


You just hate a play off system because Bama would hardly ever make it to the finals. They wouldn't ever be a good recruiting team.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Once again, if the utes want to wear big boy pants, they have to consistently run the same gauntlet as the BCS conference teams. Until then, they're minor players, except for last


I won't disagree with that. They need to be tested. Yes, Bama has a better recruiting program so they can get better players year after year. I doubt Sabin is a better coach then Whit.


----------



## The Janitor

fatbass said:


> I went to high school with Whit. He's good but he's no Saban.


 :lol: That's not exactly the kind of experience that qualifies one to make such a final assesment. I have no doubts that Whittingham could do more with Alabama's talent than Saban will. Look what he just did to them with "lesser" talent. I watched a few of Bama'a games last year and was simply not impressed with them. I knew they were overrated and was not surprised one bit at the outcome of their bowl game.


----------



## The Janitor

fatbass said:


> If even Clemson, South Carolina, Fla Stata or Arkansas were dropped into the MWC, Utah would be a perennial 60% winning percentage team.


I thought such a big SEC fan would know that Clemson and Florida State are not in the SEC which is good for Bama cause during the 90's and the early 2000's Florida State would have spanked them pretty good almost every year. 
Mark my words, Alabama is being purposely ranked higher than they should be for the sake of creating hype to try and resurrect them. I get a feeling Ole Miss is going to do a number on them this year.


----------



## coyoteslayer

Yeah I wasn't very impressed in their overall performance. The new QB "raising Cain" doesn't look that bad. He has a lot to learn, but he did alright for his first game.

I know Coach Whit will definately get after his guys for their performance. They better take his advice or they will lose to Oregon.


----------



## stablebuck

yeah I'm pretty sure Utah isn't gonna have to worry about the Ducks' starting QB!

Utah's defense looked sloppy...definitely a step down from last year's defense...and half the receiving corps looked like they were scared to take a hit over the middle...the Aggies could've won that game if the QB hadn't been throwing behind his receivers all night long...


----------



## Riverrat77

stablebuck said:


> yeah I'm pretty sure Utah isn't gonna have to worry about the Ducks' starting QB!
> 
> Utah's defense looked sloppy...definitely a step down from last year's defense...and half the receiving corps looked like they were scared to take a hit over the middle...the Aggies could've won that game if the QB hadn't been throwing behind his receivers all night long...


I only watched most of the first half and I agree with this.... last I heard it was 26-17, so what happened to stretch that to the final score? On the Ducks... they just took a huge hit when their running back took himself out for who knows how long for losing his temper against BSU. Stupid, stupid, stupid... with a new QB, they need that guy around and now they have to try and find somebody to step up and fill that role. Looks like that playing field against Oregon just got leveled A LOT for Utah, if not tipped in their direction because of one moment of temper tantrum. Dammit.....


----------



## gunrunner

Riverrat77 said:


> Looks like that playing field against Oregon just got leveled A LOT for Utah, if not tipped in their direction


The playing field never needed to be leveled for the U. Oregon is just another in a long list of over rated BCS teams.

RR you my friend are a master of excuses!!!!!!


----------



## Riverrat77

gunrunner said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that playing field against Oregon just got leveled A LOT for Utah, if not tipped in their direction
> 
> 
> 
> The playing field never needed to be leveled for the U. Oregon is just another in a long list of over rated BCS teams.
> 
> RR you my friend are a master of excuses!!!!!!
Click to expand...

 :roll: Yeah, because the U was so awesome against USU right? Hows that 96 yard touchdown run taste to their superior D? Way to show you're ready to put up another #2 year. Who do they play next week?? Oh yeah, another powerhouse in San Jose State. Are they following the BYU '84 scheduling plan or something? :lol: Not to mention dude, Asiata had to run 30 times to get his 150 yards.... against USU defense. His counterpart for USU, 1/3 the carries and still wound up with 148 yards. I'd say that stellar D needs a lot of work before they play any top teams from out of conference, let alone teams in the MWC. The passing game, surprisingly, was their best weapon but even then, only one receiver really stood out. I think folks are going to stack the box against Asiata and its going to rest squarely on the shoulders of Cain. If he can't find more than one guy for a lot of yards, it'll be a long season.


----------



## bowhunter3

Dude you are a waste of time bud, how did your #16 ranked pac 1 team look :roll: Go back to washington and shut the [email protected] UP


----------



## stablebuck

woah! woah! woah!


----------



## GaryFish

If we can't discuss things nice, I'll shut this thing down.


----------



## gunrunner

Riverrat77 said:


> gunrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that playing field against Oregon just got leveled A LOT for Utah, if not tipped in their direction
> 
> 
> 
> The playing field never needed to be leveled for the U. Oregon is just another in a long list of over rated BCS teams.
> 
> RR you my friend are a master of excuses!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roll: Yeah, because the U was so awesome against USU right? Hows that 96 yard touchdown run taste to their superior D? Way to show you're ready to put up another #2 year. Who do they play next week?? Oh yeah, another powerhouse in San Jose State. Are they following the BYU '84 scheduling plan or something? :lol: Not to mention dude, Asiata had to run 30 times to get his 150 yards.... against USU defense. His counterpart for USU, 1/3 the carries and still wound up with 148 yards. I'd say that stellar D needs a lot of work before they play any top teams from out of conference, let alone teams in the MWC. The passing game, surprisingly, was their best weapon but even then, only one receiver really stood out. I think folks are going to stack the box against Asiata and its going to rest squarely on the shoulders of Cain. If he can't find more than one guy for a lot of yards, it'll be a long season.
Click to expand...

For the record, I am not a Ute fan, but you really have no idea about football and the more you post, the worse it gets.....Keep cheering for the Pac 10!!!!!!!


----------



## Riverrat77

bowhunter3 said:


> Dude you are a waste of time bud, how did your #16 ranked pac 1 team look :roll: Go back to washington and shut the [email protected] UP


 :roll: Nice one.... that come straight from the classy section of the Ute fans? Gunrunner.... you know I will. Love em or hate em, I gotta root for the Pac-10. I wouldn't expect you guys to change your positions either, but I have no problem kicking around football discussions with you... until it gets to the crap like the posted quote.


----------



## HOGAN

Utes rule, they came out a little rusty but rocked it. Riverratt is NOT a Utah fan, he may say he is but he does not bleed red, not sure what color he bleeds, maybe brown. I really believw RR is an optimist because he is half full of SH*&, HAHA you know I love you RR but the pickin the U apart gets old, what has it been almost 2 years now of you doing it and they have not lost a game? Come on dude.


----------



## Riverrat77

HOGAN said:


> Utes rule, they came out a little rusty but rocked it. Riverratt is NOT a Utah fan, he may say he is but he does not bleed red, not sure what color he bleeds, maybe brown. I really believw RR is an optimist because he is half full of SH*&, HAHA you know I love you RR but the pickin the U apart gets old, what has it been almost 2 years now of you doing it and they have not lost a game? Come on dude.


Dude... I'll never be a Utah fan... or a BYU fan, or a Wyoming fan, or any other MWC fan, other than maybe rooting for TCU once in a while. Sorry you don't like the point of view from the guy from outside the conference, but just because I live here doesn't mean I cave and start wearing red or blue to fit in. Love you too man, but you're just gonna have to deal. 8)


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Utes rule, they came out a little rusty but rocked it. Riverratt is NOT a Utah fan, he may say he is but he does not bleed red, not sure what color he bleeds, maybe brown. I really believw RR is an optimist because he is half full of SH*&, HAHA you know I love you RR but the pickin the U apart gets old, what has it been almost 2 years now of you doing it and they have not lost a game? Come on dude.


*I remember when RR rushed the field last year with all the other Utes fans after the TCU game. * -_O- -_O- So they had a little bit of a rough first game. Cain's stats look great for a new QB. Asiata is a lot faster this year from last year. The Utes didn't give 100% last night. I would bet they gave about 50%. BUT it was good enough to win and at this point, it's the only thing that matters.


----------



## Riverrat77

coyoteslayer said:


> *I remember when RR rushed the field last year with all the other Utes fans after the TCU game. * -_O- -_O- So they had a little bit of a rough first game. Cain's stats look great for a new QB. Asiata is a lot faster this year from last year. The Utes didn't give 100% last night. I would bet they gave about 50%. BUT it was good enough to win and at this point, it's the only thing that matters.


My friends bailed onto the field.... what am I going to do, sit there and just cheer them on?? Hell no... I'm not above going in for a good time.  I don't agree that they only gave 50%... no way. You don't play at that level and dog it.... they were just rusty and having a bit rougher of a time than they expected.


----------



## HOGAN

No that is cool, I thought you said you were a Ute fan, now it makes more sense, another point of view is great. Sorry for the mix up, I thought you said you were a die hard Ute fan. My bad. Utes did look rusty but all the teams will look rusty this week, some more than others, but looking rusty and winning is not a bad deal, take it anyday of the week.


----------



## jahan

Give USU a little credit, they are considerably better than they were last year. I think I see a 6 win season for the Aggies this year.


----------

